
Why Lisp Failed - raganwald
http://ozmm.org/posts/why_lisp_failed.html
======
raganwald
I can't say I agree with this, but I thought that instead of downvoting it
because I disagree with its premise, I'd upvote it because the premise--even
if wrong--is interesting.

People have often made the claim that Java is unbearable without tool support.
Why could/would this be true for Java but false for Lisp?

~~~
asdflkj
Because you don't need to write a lot of boilerplate in Lisp, perhaps.

------
pg
If you're going to be that brief, you better be right.

I always use vi, and I've pretty much never programmed in anything _except_
Lisp.

